
Should I get a degree in computer science - smithmayowa
Am a 23 year old self taught web developer and A.I enthusiast, with a diploma in marine engineering, and have tried sadly to no avail to get a software engineering job, as most companies in my country require a bsc in computer science or in other related courses for position as a software developer, and due to this barrier, I recently started my own startup; a Saas app that generates German style question from pdf files.
But I have of late had this fear that I am wasting my time  and should instead go back to school to get a bsc in  computer science.
And I would like hacker newsers advice on this dilemma I find myself in.
======
starpilot
Haven't tried this, but consider this guy's approach:

[https://github.com/llSourcell/Learn_Computer_Science_in_5_Mo...](https://github.com/llSourcell/Learn_Computer_Science_in_5_Months)

Video explanation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OvRVlqKebI&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OvRVlqKebI&feature=youtu.be)

Not sure how you'd complete the MIT 6.006 course (3 months on campus) in 2
weeks though.

------
gringoDan
Maybe you could try working remotely for a company in another country? Not
sure how the visa situation would work, but there are lots of resources out
there for this sort of thing:

a) [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

b) [https://github.com/remoteintech/remote-
jobs](https://github.com/remoteintech/remote-jobs)

